# Cloning success ratio: Satori



## The Poet (Jun 13, 2016)

A new attempt to clone Satori...
    I've gone from a 105% success ratio to a 4% ratio. I have tried again and this is a report on the new cloning attempt. 

   The tray is filled only to the bare bottom of the dividers. i am not even sure the cubes are wet on bottom. 
I sprayed them and the underside of the dome, replacing the dome. Cubes are as they came, not dry to the touch and not dug out but the clone just pushed as far as it would go into the cube. The cubes are not wet except for water they can pick up from below and a little soil was used to fill the air spaces around the clone in the cube. 

   These are 20 Satori and 11 'Debs OG' from OGS, 31 clones so lets see...


                                      Thank you...


                                                 The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 13, 2016)

Good luck.  I went through a cloning slump.  I still do not know why.

Did you go to another method and medium?  Sometimes that helps if one method is not working.  What kind of cubes are you using?  I have never heard of Deb's OG--can you tell me more about it?


----------



## The Poet (Jun 13, 2016)

Hemp Goddess,


   Hi, I use Root Riot cubes/dome and Rootone or Clonex powder/gel. 
Made sure the tray's level... the cubes are wet and drawing up water from below. The set-up is functioning within normal perimeters.

   'Deb's OG' is not actually the real name but is what I refer to the Oregon Grown or OG strain from Deb at OGS, or Oregon Green Seed. I have never liked the name as it is too short and non-descriptive, just 'OG'. 
Like the old rental place in town 'pick-a-flick'. I never called it pick-a-flick as it was impersonal too and I preferred Butch's Pick-a-flick. Butch was the owner and the name sounded better.

   The strain {OG} has enough Blueberry in it to be recognizable! and the 'happy high' and the 'smell/taste' is why I bought the two Bog strains, Blue Kush and Sour Grape.
 I don't know if OG's 'happy high' is because of the the blue taste/smell or another reason but I loved the OG's smell/taste and decided that I needed some 'blue weed'!

   Another critical trait is the leaves.
 Of all the plants I have seen 'Deb's OG' looks the least like a weed plant as I think it is possible. 
The single leaves... 3 really but one can't see the back 2... and the color are just 'not eye catching' as a weed plant.
They are the wrong color!
Wrong shape too!
They are my favorite plant to grow outside.
{very clandestine}
   {The pictures here do not show the leaves looking like singles, they look like any weed}


http://oregongreenseed.com/shop/oregon-green-seed/oregon-grown-og/


                                Thank you...


                                          The Poet...&#9834;


.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 14, 2016)

Thanks Poet.  Checking them out, they are out of stock now.  Looking forwatrd to seeing yours.


----------



## vostok (Jun 14, 2016)

imo bubble cloner(diy) is the way to go with this volume

good luck


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 16, 2016)

I love bubnble cloners, too.  So easy to DIY and usually good success rates.


----------



## The Poet (Jun 17, 2016)

Fellow Farmers,


     My clones were getting soggy looking again so I dumped the water  from the tray under them and they stared looking better! I re-read the  instructions for the Root Riot Cloner and it doesn't say to put water in  the bottom of the tray! Where did I get that idea? I was filling the  tray 1/4" deep, touching the cube dividers. I must have gotten confused  reading so many different opinions and all at the same time. The bottom  of the tray is dry and my clones are happy as little clams. I spray the  underside of the dome and things are as they should be. A new bunch of  little Satori's. 


                             God is Great Sabu...



                                                 The Poet...


.


----------



## The Poet (Jul 8, 2016)

It has been 3 weeks and I have 5 'Satori' clones and 10 of 'Deb's og'. 
I am realizing that Satori just doesn't clone as easily as the og. 
They  were all done the same way and I can't imagine any other reason Satori  would be so much less successful. Anyway I have enough Satori to carry  on the strain and the old clone mother is still around. I'll give her  another month and take a bunch of clones and put her out to flower this  fall.

   If I can get enough live Satori I'll raise a crop in January. 


                                     The Poet...


.


----------

